

Ask HN: How to block proxies like hotspot shield? - DanBlake

Is there any way to block them thats public? I know hulu managed to do it, but I wonder if they just collected a massive list of IP addresses and blocked them all.
======
nzmsv
You'll never block them all, so unless there is a _really_ good reason (such
as your lawyer tells you to, like Pandora) - don't. Proxy server does not
equal evil.

If you don't care about blocking all proxies, just the ones most people would
use, you could do two things:

\- Google "proxy list". See what comes up. Now write a script that blocks
these IPs automatically.

\- Look for headers such as "X-Forwarded-For" in your requests. The problem
with this is that you will be blocking legitimate proxies that advertise their
presence. This is _not_ a good idea. Many people (for example, on corporate
networks) rely on a proxy to get their web access.

Again, you will never block all proxies, out-of-country logins, or whatever
else you are trying to defeat. Tor and SSH tunnels immediately come to mind as
the first things to try to defeat your proxy filter. I'm sure there are lots
more.

